# Sourdough Breadzilla



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2021)

Mixed up my dough this morning for a couple SD baguettes. Used the SD i made 2 days ago.

After the mixing and fold.







1 hour 45 min rise.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2021)

I better get with it.






My first baguettes.
An hour covered then onto the weber around 350ish.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 16, 2021)

Looking good. I'm headed to the grocery store to get some organic rye flour and pineapple juice to get a starter going.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2021)

The baguette loaf pan was just a tad too big for the weber. This caused the middle loaf not to get done. 

It was looking like a 3 loaf bust but i kept going with the 2.
Grate temp was 356






Cooled and was thinking Yikes not done.

However they were done and sliced up nice.

Next ones im going another route with em.


----------

